# Chess pieces



## Jens Reinholdt (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello, woodturners.
I have been working on chess pieces lately.
First shot on the internet was the plans I found on www.freechesssetplans.com.
And I have found beautiful pics on the chess piece manufacures sites.
So. I want to find people, who has turned og will turn chess pieces, and discuss items like
° methods or procedures to duplicate pieces
° ideas how to make the knights


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Rude Osonlnik had an article on making chess pieces in one of my books. It was many years ago. I'll have to look and see which on it's in. He custom ground some scrapers to give the final shape to the pawns so they were identical. I don't remember the rest but will look it up.


----------



## Jens Reinholdt (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you John.
I have uploaded a few pictures, so you can see how far I am with the project.
This is centrework, so I have used the scew a lot.
I made the kinghts like goblets, then cut boths sides away with the saw, then cut the shape horselike and sanded. (The ears were "in the goblet" before any cutting)


----------



## Jens Reinholdt (Oct 31, 2007)

*Better knight design*

I worked on the design of the knights.
The better ones are in the middle.









Please suggest improvements, if you have any.


----------

